# What are you listening to...the 8th Chapter.



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2007)

Slit Wrist Theory - Bitterness the Star


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

Slipknot - Vermillion Pt. 2


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2007)

Mozart - 14-18 Symphonies 

Gotta luv shuffle!


----------



## Cota1992 (Oct 21, 2007)

Prodigals-Happy man


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

San Francisco 49ers vs. New York Giants


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2007)

Shinedown - I Dare You


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 21, 2007)

motorhead - born to raise hell


----------



## Heinz (Oct 22, 2007)

born of the fire - slayer


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 22, 2007)

Vivaldi, Four seasons. Oops that one is over. Now it's Nickleback, Breathe. Gotta have variety!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2007)

Muse - Butterflies and Hurricanes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2007)

Iced Earth - 10,000 Strong


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2007)

Muse - New Born


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2007)

Blind Guardian - Mirror, Mirror


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 23, 2007)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## Heinz (Oct 23, 2007)

mad world - gary jules


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 24, 2007)

lynrd skynrd - free bird


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2007)

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb


----------



## Heinz (Oct 24, 2007)

mad world - REM


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2007)

Rush - Way the Wind Blows


----------



## Heinz (Oct 25, 2007)

Necrophobic - Slayer


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2007)

Aerosmith - Back in the Saddle


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2007)

Metallica - One


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2007)

AC/DC - Soul Stripper


----------



## Heinz (Oct 25, 2007)

******* - Denis leary


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2007)

Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2007)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## enven (Oct 26, 2007)

Corrupted - Vasan pt. 2


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 27, 2007)

The animals - the house of the rising sun


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2007)

Shinedown - Fake


----------



## Heinz (Oct 28, 2007)

hallowed point - slayer


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 28, 2007)

high voltage - AC/DC


----------



## Heinz (Oct 28, 2007)

Blood Red - Slayer


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Twisted Sister - Burn in Hell


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2007)

Soundgarden - 4th of July


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Trivium - Like Light to Flies


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2007)

Rush - Vapor Trail


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2007)

Carolina Panthers vs. Indianapolis Colts


----------



## Wurger (Oct 28, 2007)

Bruce Springsteen - Greatest hits.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 28, 2007)

Freak - Silverchair


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2007)

Demons and Wizards - Blood on my Hands


----------



## Marcel (Oct 29, 2007)

In a white room, Cream


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2007)

Deep Purple - Anyone's Daughter (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Daughter


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2007)

Rush - Totem


----------



## Heinz (Oct 30, 2007)

Blackened - Metallica ( live 2003 )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2007)

Metallica - Eye of the Beholder


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2007)

BBC World Service


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 1, 2007)

the four horsemen - metallica (live 1992)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2007)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2007)

Metallica - Turn the Page


----------



## Heinz (Nov 1, 2007)

Great song ^^^^


Freak - Silverchair


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 1, 2007)

Dervish-Boots of Spanish Leather


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2007)

Pantera - Hollow


----------



## Heinz (Nov 1, 2007)

carpe diem baby - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2007)

AC/DC - Some Sin for Nuthin'


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2007)

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss


----------



## Heinz (Nov 2, 2007)

moonshadow - Cat Stevens


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2007)

Aerosmith - Sweet Emotion (Live)


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 2, 2007)

Soundtrack from Cold Mountain


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 4, 2007)

rock n roll damnation - AC/DC


----------



## Heinz (Nov 4, 2007)

honey pie - The Beatles


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 5, 2007)

Horse With No Name - America

Probably my favourite song of all time


----------



## Heinz (Nov 5, 2007)

^^ In my top 10


Fixxer - Metallica ( very underated song in my opinion )


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2007)

Shinedown - Lost in the Crowd


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

Hurt - J. Cash


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2007)

AC/DC - Sin City (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2007)

Drain STH - Alive


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2007)

Tool - Lateralus


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 6, 2007)

to be loved - papa roach


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2007)

AC/DC - If You Dare


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

Journey - Wheel in the Sky


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2007)

Shinedown - I Dare You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2007)

Foriegner - Juke Box Hero


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 6, 2007)

Cake- Frank Sinatra


----------



## Heinz (Nov 6, 2007)

glass onion - the beatles


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 7, 2007)

Eric Clapton-Heaven


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2007)

Megadeth - Kill the King


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 7, 2007)

The Prodigals- Dreaming in Hells Kitchen


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 8, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Phantom of the opera


----------



## Heinz (Nov 8, 2007)

martha my dear - the beatles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

Metallica - Dyers Eve


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 8, 2007)

Just sampling through the _Rough Guide to South African Jazz_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2007)

The Scorpions - Send me an Angel


----------



## Heinz (Nov 8, 2007)

Battery - Metallica ( live 2007 )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 9, 2007)

Johnny Cash - ghost riders in the sky


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

Godsmack - Awake


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2007)

Rush - Secret Touch


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 9, 2007)

The Trooper- Iron Maiden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

Iced Earth - A Question of Heaven


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 9, 2007)

The Metal- Tenacious D


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

Metallica - Devils Dance


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 9, 2007)

Everclear-strawberry


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 9, 2007)

Bob Marley-Three Little Birds


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 9, 2007)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2007)

Rush - Cinderella Man


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 9, 2007)

The Prodigals-Bunch of Red Roses


----------



## Marcel (Nov 9, 2007)

Queen - It's late


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 9, 2007)

Pink Floyd-Hey You


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Daughter (Live)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 9, 2007)

Iron Maiden - running free


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 10, 2007)

red hot chili peppers-under the bridge


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2007)

Metallica - Slither


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 10, 2007)

Afro Celt Sound System- Even in my Dreams


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 10, 2007)

The Offspring-Feelings


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 10, 2007)

for your love The Yardbirds


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Kiss - God of Thunder


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 10, 2007)

Amerika - Rammstein


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 10, 2007)

Divinyls-Boys in Town


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2007)

RATM - Take the Powerback


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Die Toten Hosen - Bonnie und Clyde


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 10, 2007)

Metallica - aint my bitch


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 11, 2007)

The Prodigals-One True Cause


----------



## Marcel (Nov 11, 2007)

Audioslave - Shadow on the sun


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 11, 2007)

Raining in Blood - Slayer


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2007)

Metallica - One


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 11, 2007)

Jack the Ripper - Motorhead


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2007)

Minnesota Vikings vs. Green Bay Packers


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2007)

AC/DC - All Screwed Up


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 11, 2007)

Killed by Death - Motorhead


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 11, 2007)

Metallica - So What


----------



## Heinz (Nov 11, 2007)

the outlaw torn - metallica (live S&M)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

Stratovarious - Neon Light Child


----------



## Heinz (Nov 12, 2007)

schad - fading hour


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2007)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck (Live)


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 12, 2007)

Flight of Icarus - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2007)

Metallica - The House That Jack Built


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2007)

San Francisco 49ers vs. Seattle Seahawks


----------



## Heinz (Nov 12, 2007)

Mister sandman - Chet Atkins


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm in the Mood-John Lee Hooker


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 12, 2007)

Revolution Deathsquad - Dragonforce


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 13, 2007)

Gammaray - Majestic


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 13, 2007)

Metallica - the unforgiven II


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 13, 2007)

Desert Fox said:


> Revolution Deathsquad - Dragonforce



music at the speed of light


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 13, 2007)

Iron maiden - fear of the dark


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 13, 2007)

\m/ Swan Song for a Raven \m/ - Cradle of Filth


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 13, 2007)

AC/DC - rocker


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 13, 2007)

Stein Um Stein - Rammstein


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 13, 2007)

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones- Desensitized


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2007)

Metallica - Disposable Heroes


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 13, 2007)

Black Eyed peas- Pump It


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2007)

Metallica - Helpless


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 14, 2007)

Born to Raise Hell - Motorhead


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 14, 2007)

Pink floyd - another brick in the wall


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2007)

Bruce Springsteen - The River


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2007)

Audioslave - What You Are


----------



## Heinz (Nov 15, 2007)

stranger in a strange land - Iron Maiden


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 15, 2007)

the who - summertime blues


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 15, 2007)

Metallica - Through the Never


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Tail Gunner


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 16, 2007)

2 Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2007)

Metallica - The Memory Remains (Live - S&M)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Bush - Monkey Wrench


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2007)

Rush - The Big Money (Live)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2007)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2007)

AC/DC - Rock 'n' Roll Damnation


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2007)

KNAC.com

for some serious Schwere Metal craziness, I need it today


----------



## Heinz (Nov 16, 2007)

Pixinguiha ( choro ) - Radames Gnattali


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 18, 2007)

San Francisco 49ers vs. St. Louis Rams


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Beatles- Let it Be


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 18, 2007)

The Ramones-The Crusher (live)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Seventh Son of a Seventh Son


----------



## Hot Space (Nov 18, 2007)

The Police - Can't Stand Losing You.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

Penny Lane- The Beatles, had to dig deep into dads collection of Cd's to get that one.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 19, 2007)

Beatles are fantastic, Cd, tape and vinyl I got it all.


Unforgiven II - Metallica


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2007)

Marty Wilde; Endless Sleep


----------



## Heinz (Nov 19, 2007)

ace of spades - motorhead


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2007)

Guns N Roses - Dont Cry


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2007)

Aerosmith - Magic Touch


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2007)

U2 - With or Without You


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2007)

Soundgarden - Outshined


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2007)

Type O Negative - Black No. 1


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2007)

Shinedown - Burning Bright (Live)


----------



## Aussie1001 (Nov 19, 2007)

Guns N Roses- Sweet Child Of Mine


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Educated Fool


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 20, 2007)

TAILGUNNER!!!!


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice song, Eddie!

Reise, Reise - Rammstein


----------



## Heinz (Nov 20, 2007)

Bruce is bit aviation nut. He's my hero

Unforgiven II - metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2007)

AC/DC - Hells Bells


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2007)

Audioslave - Light My Way


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 20, 2007)

Guns N Roses - 14 Years


----------



## Cota1992 (Nov 20, 2007)

Lorenna Mckennit-The mark and the Mirrior


----------



## eddie_brunette (Nov 21, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Bruce is bit aviation nut. He's my hero
> 
> Unforgiven II - metallica



Absolutly!!!!

ACES HIGH!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 21, 2007)

Collective Soul - Shine


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2007)

Rush - Grand Designs


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 22, 2007)

metallica - aint my bitch


----------



## Heinz (Nov 23, 2007)

I feel fine - Beatles.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 23, 2007)

Supernaut - Black Sabbath


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 23, 2007)

the who - summertime blues


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 23, 2007)

Come Clarity - In Flames


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2007)

Aerosmith - What it Takes


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 25, 2007)

start me up - the rolling stones


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Clairvoyant


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2007)

Seattle Seahawks vs. St. Louis Rams


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 25, 2007)

lynrd skynrd - free bird


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 26, 2007)

Wasted Years - Iron Maiden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2007)

Aerosmith - Angel


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2007)

AC/DC - Back in Black (Original Unreleased Version)


----------



## AlloySkull (Nov 27, 2007)

Black Label Society - Fire It Up

Mafia (2005)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 27, 2007)

mountain - mississippi queen


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 27, 2007)

Muse - Knights Of Cydonia


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 27, 2007)

Chop Suey - System of a Down


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 27, 2007)

For Whom the Bell Tolls - Metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 28, 2007)

metallica - stone cold crazy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 28, 2007)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2007)

Deep Purple - You Can't Do no Right


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 28, 2007)

Vergissmeinnicht - Eisbrecher


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 29, 2007)

dio - holy diver


----------



## Panzerfaust (Nov 29, 2007)

The Beatles - Revolution


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2007)

Metallica - Lepher Mesiah


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2007)

Audioslave - Sound of a Gun


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 1, 2007)

queen - stone cold crazy


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 1, 2007)

Magic Carpet Ride - Steppenwolf


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2007)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2007)

Guns n' Roses - Nighttrain


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 1, 2007)

In the navy - Village people


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 1, 2007)

motorhead - born to raise hell


----------



## Heinz (Dec 2, 2007)

king nothing - metallica


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 2, 2007)

Remedy - Seether


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2007)

San Francisco 49ers vs. Carolina Panthers

Damn Panthers!!!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2007)

The presidents of the USA: Peaches


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2007)

Velvet Revolver - Spectacle


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 2, 2007)

Are You Experienced? - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 3, 2007)

ride on - AC/DC


----------



## AlloySkull (Dec 3, 2007)

Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Comin'

Screaming For Vengeance (1982)

I'm actually about to go put the record on after I post this.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2007)

Better Days - Pete Murray


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 3, 2007)

Eat the Rich - Motorhead


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2007)

Metallica - Motorbreath


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2007)

Metallica - Enter Sandman (Live - S&M)


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2007)

Everything about you - Ugly Kid Joe


----------



## Udet (Dec 3, 2007)

One of the top songs in the history of rock: LED ZEPPELIN´S *"ACHILLES LAST STAND".*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq-XVONVX7k_

What a powerful band this was...all of them brilliant: Plant, Page, Jones and Bonham (pay attention to Bonham´s speeding hi-hat in the closing part of the song -from 9:09 and on-, bloody intense).


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2007)

Udet you are right on the money! 

So Beautiful - Pete Murray


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 3, 2007)

Trigger - In Flames


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 4, 2007)

black sabbath - paranoid


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 4, 2007)

My Michelle - Guns N Roses


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

Metallica - Memory Remains


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2007)

Rush - Middletown Dreams


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

The Rolling Stones - Wild Horses


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2007)

AC/DC - Whiskey on the Rocks


----------



## Hot Space (Dec 4, 2007)

The new Queen single.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

Guns N Roses - Knocking on Heavens Door


----------



## AVRoe (Dec 4, 2007)

*Nigthwish*(tale from thr Elvenpath)


----------



## AVRoe (Dec 4, 2007)

Ladysmith Black Mambazo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2007)

Rammstein - Rosenrot


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 4, 2007)

Soundgarden - Outshined


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 5, 2007)

accept - balls to the wall


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2007)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 5, 2007)

Fuel - Metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2007)

Metallica - Disposable Heroes


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2007)

Metallica - Wasting my Hate


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 5, 2007)

Metallica - The God that Failed


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2007)

Deep Purple - The Shield


----------



## Udet (Dec 5, 2007)

The dark savageness of Mr. Rob Zombie:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5HCFRhtmgc_


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2007)

Rush - War Paint


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 5, 2007)

Keine Lust - Rammstein


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2007)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2007)

Shinedown - Left Out


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2007)

Journey - Chain Reaction


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 6, 2007)

Audioslave - Like a Stone


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 6, 2007)

Otis Redding - Sittin' On the Dock of the Bay


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2007)

Metallica - The God that Failed


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2007)

Rush - Emotion Detector


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 7, 2007)

Angst - Eisbrecher


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2007)

Metallica - Eye of the Beholder


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 8, 2007)

Man Made God - In Flames


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2007)

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 8, 2007)

Desperado - The Eagles


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 9, 2007)

James Hetfield, Tony Iommi and Queen - stone cold crazy


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 9, 2007)

Wherever I May Roam - Metallica


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 9, 2007)

Deep Purple- Black Night
no, no now its Let it Be- The Beatles, ahh soothing music.


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 9, 2007)

Trigger - In Flames


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 9, 2007)

do what you want - OkGo


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 9, 2007)

That's a good song, Panzerfaust

It's So Easy - Guns N Roses


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 10, 2007)

Was Invisible kid - metallica now its fortunate son - CCR


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 10, 2007)

You Shook Me All Night Long- AC/DC


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 10, 2007)

Dirty Women - Black Sabbath


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 10, 2007)

If You Want Blood AC/DC


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 11, 2007)

teenagers - my chemical romance


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 11, 2007)

Ain't my Bitch - Metallica


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 11, 2007)

Penny Lane- The Beatles


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 11, 2007)

Desert Fox said:


> That's a good song, Panzerfaust



thanks!8) 




Call on me - erick pridyz


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 12, 2007)

king nothing - metallica


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 12, 2007)

Down Under- Men At Work


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 12, 2007)

Voodoo Child - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 12, 2007)

Steve Earle- Johnny Come Lately

About a P-47 pilot in Britain. It's got kind of a weird twang to it but it's a cool song.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2007)

to be loved - papa roach


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 13, 2007)

Aces High - Iron Maiden


----------



## Heinz (Dec 14, 2007)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 14, 2007)

looks that kill - motley crue


----------



## Panzerfaust (Dec 15, 2007)

l'italiano medio - Articolo 31


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 15, 2007)

different world - iron maiden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2007)

Metallica - Harvestor of Sorrow


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2007)

Metallica - Sucking my Love (Demo)


----------



## Udet (Dec 16, 2007)

i´ll be damned...for the first time came across with a band named Porcupine Tree...check out a track titled ".3", which comes in an album "In Absentya"; it is a laid-back type of track, since their material seems to be usually a bit more energetic if you will...BRILLIANT TRACK, WITH ELLEGANCE. Some of the coolest rock material i have discovered in recent times.

Cheers for Great Britain´s rock music!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 16, 2007)

Paradise City- Guns n Roses


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 17, 2007)

aint my bitch - metallica


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2007)

More than a feeling- Boston


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)

until it sleeps - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)

you're my best friend - Queen


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)

the number of the beast - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Dec 19, 2007)

the name of the game - ABBA


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 19, 2007)

2 minutes to midnight - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Dec 20, 2007)

great song ^^

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2007)

Metallica - Fixxxer


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 20, 2007)

Heinz said:


> great song ^^
> 
> Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen



thanks heinz, thats was the song that got me into maiden!

hallowed be thy name - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Dec 20, 2007)

devils dance - Metallica ( S&M )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 20, 2007)

the wizard - black sabbath


----------



## Eighthaf (Dec 21, 2007)

White Zombie

Electric Head, The Agony Pt 1


Eighth


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 21, 2007)

Givin the dog a bone : AC/DC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2007)

The Rolling Stones - Paint it Black


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 21, 2007)

ACDC- T.N.T


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2007)

Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2007)

Metallica - My Friend of Misery


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2007)

Metallica - Trapped Under Ice


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2007)

Metallica - Seek and Destroy


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2007)

motley crue - same old situation


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

somebody to love - Queen


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 22, 2007)

bring your daughter to the salughter - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Dec 22, 2007)

Friends will be Friends - Queen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 22, 2007)

In Extremo - Liam


----------



## Marcel (Dec 22, 2007)

Within temptation: Ice Queen


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 22, 2007)

Pearl Jam - Corduroy


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2007)

frantic - metallica


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 23, 2007)

pretty much all the Rammstein songs


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

at once? 

Thats a fair effort 

Atwa - SOAD


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heinz leave the poor bugger alone 
Are You Ready AC/DC


----------



## Elvis (Dec 23, 2007)

right now?
KPLU, live stream.

KPLU 88.5 - NPR News and All that Jazz




Elvis


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

Punch me I bleed - Children of Bodom

Good song terrible name


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 23, 2007)

if you want blood - AC/DC


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

If want peace prepare for war - Children of Bodom


----------



## Elvis (Dec 24, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> if you want blood - AC/DC


...You Got It!

(_shazbot. Na-new, Na-new_  ).




Elvis


----------



## Heinz (Dec 24, 2007)

Blackened - metallica

( In my opinion possibly the best metal riff in creation )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2007)

aint my bitch - metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 25, 2007)

Elvis said:


> ...You Got It!
> 
> (_shazbot. Na-new, Na-new_  ).
> 
> ...



thats it!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2007)

Deep Purple - Mistreated


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2007)

Turn the page - metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 26, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Ghost of the Navigator


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 26, 2007)

invisible kid - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2007)

The Longest Day - Iron Maiden


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sweet Child of mine- Guns n Roses


----------



## Heinz (Dec 27, 2007)

Mad World - Gary Jules


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2007)

Metallica - Dyers Eve


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Joe Satriani - Up in the Sky


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 27, 2007)

master of puppets - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Dec 28, 2007)

Mystery Train - Chet Atkins


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 28, 2007)

Lacuna Coil - Enjoy the Silence


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2007)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 28, 2007)

invisible kid - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2007)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

The Reincarnation of Benjamin Breeg - Iron Maiden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Bush - Come Down


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

The Legacy - Iron Maiden


----------



## Elvis (Dec 29, 2007)

...still...KPLU.



Elvis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 29, 2007)

Metallica - Seek and Destroy


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2007)

Metallica - Die, Die my Darling


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 29, 2007)

the trooper - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

The Legacy(again) - Iron Maiden


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 29, 2007)

Are You Ready- AC/DC
oh yeah


----------



## Graeme (Dec 30, 2007)

The Best of the Boomtown Rats!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2007)

Iron Maiden - Dance of Death


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 30, 2007)

stone cold crazy - james hetfield, tony iommi and queen


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 31, 2007)

Shinedown - 45


----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)

The reincarnation of benjamin breeg - iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2008)

Phil Collins - In the Air Tonight


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2008)

aint my bitch - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2008)

For the greater good of god - iron Maiden


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 3, 2008)

crazy train - ozzy osbourne


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

tailgunner - Iron Maiden


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

Something-The Beatles No. 1


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

The Pilgrim - Iron Maiden


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

Friday on my mind- The Easybeats


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

The Longest Day - Iron Maiden


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2008)

Exploder - Audioslave ... just finished

And it's followed by; Shaking - Our Lady Peace


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 3, 2008)

Let it be- The Beatles No. 1


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

Good album. Beatles are by far my favourite band. Have the entire catalogue of their stuff 

Different World - Iron Maiden


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2008)

Valentine's Day - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

Mother Russia - Iron Maiden


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2008)

Satisfy - Jerry Cantrell


----------



## Heinz (Jan 3, 2008)

hooks in you - iron maiden


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2008)

Better Than Me - Hinder


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

animals - nickleback


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

Savin me-Nickelback 
Great song SE


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks aussie saving me is also a good song it was on during the closing credits of the condemmed starring stone cold steve austin, very fitting

start me up - the rolling stones


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks SE
The Man Without Fear- Rob Zombie


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

behind blue eyes - the who


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

you and me-Life House


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2008)

Hell and Highwater - Black Stone Cherry


----------



## Heinz (Jan 4, 2008)

One Robot;s Dream - Joe Satriani


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

If You Want Blood- AC/DC


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 4, 2008)

too bad - nickleback


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jan 11, 2008)

At this moment....SA vs WI Day 2


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2008)

Not going too badly for SA 

Pearl Jam - Sleight of Hand


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

doa - foo fighters


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2008)

In Extremo - Liam


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2008)

Iron Maiden - Flight of Icarus


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2008)

Stone Sour - Zzyzx Rd.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris Cornell - Moonchild


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 12, 2008)

all my life - foo fighters


----------



## Heinz (Jan 19, 2008)

Achilles last stand -Led Zeppelin


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 19, 2008)

carry on wayward son - kansas


----------



## Heinz (Jan 20, 2008)

No Pray For The Dying - Iron Maiden


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 21, 2008)

hallowed be thy name - Iron Maiden


----------



## Heinz (Jan 21, 2008)

caught somewhere in time - Iron maiden


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 21, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Achilles last stand -Led Zeppelin



Sweet! Great song . . . . like Heinz, I'm a huge Zeppelin fan, so I'm currently listening to (in no particular order): Led Zeppelins' _How The West Was Won_ (triple live CD), and _Mothership_, which just came out. No such thing as too much Zep . . .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 22, 2008)

same old situation - motley crue


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> Sweet! Great song . . . . like Heinz, I'm a huge Zeppelin fan, so I'm currently listening to (in no particular order): Led Zeppelins' _How The West Was Won_ (triple live CD), and _Mothership_, which just came out. No such thing as too much Zep . . .



For sure man. I've been into em since I was 10 I guess.

Revisisting them again its fantastic. 

And for my for song its 

No Quarter - led zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2008)

Guns n' Roses - Paradise City


----------



## Heinz (Jan 23, 2008)

kashmir - led zeppelin


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 24, 2008)

fear of the dark - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Jan 24, 2008)

wonderwall - oasis


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

into the night - santana and chad kroger


----------



## Heinz (Jan 25, 2008)

Glasgow Kiss - John Petrucci


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 25, 2008)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 25, 2008)

run to the hills - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Jan 26, 2008)

One's second thoughtlessness - madness


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 26, 2008)

wasted years - Iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Jan 27, 2008)

Grey day - Madness


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 28, 2008)

100,000 Fists - Disturbed


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 28, 2008)

the trooper - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Jan 28, 2008)

rock n roll - led zeppelin


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 28, 2008)

A Different Kind of Pain-COLD.

My last post got a little carried away with the 0's.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 28, 2008)

2x4 - Metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 29, 2008)

shipping steel - cold chisel


----------



## eddie_brunette (Jan 29, 2008)

For The Stabwounds In Our Backs - Amon Amarth


----------



## Heinz (Jan 29, 2008)

Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## joy17782 (Jan 29, 2008)

Motley Hatchet,There greatest hits, #1 song on that cd, whiskey man.U-2 the old stuff 1980-1992


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2008)

Kiss - Detroit Rock City 

Hell yeah I am going to be seeing Kiss again in concert when they are touring Europe in May or June. Will make a great summer concert to include to Metallica, Moterhead and Iron Maiden this summer as well.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 30, 2008)

Awesome, Adler. I'm going to see Iron Maiden as well, in Brisbane!

High Voltage - AC/DC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2008)

Metallica - King Nothing


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 30, 2008)

Metallica - Carpe Diem Baby


----------



## snafud1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Desert Fox said:


> Awesome, Adler. I'm going to see Iron Maiden as well, in Brisbane!
> 
> High Voltage - AC/DC



Would LOVE to see Iron Maiden myself here in the States but only 2 dates here and not even close to either venue.


----------



## Desert Fox (Jan 31, 2008)

Unlucky mate. Will they be doing anymore tours after this one? This will be my first concert, what a way to start, eh?

Sabbra Cadabra - Black Sabbath


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 31, 2008)

november rain - guns n roses


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Desert Fox said:


> Unlucky mate. Will they be doing anymore tours after this one? This will be my first concert, what a way to start, eh?
> 
> Sabbra Cadabra - Black Sabbath



I am assuming so since they just re-signed with with EMI. I figure their next one will probably be their last one. I got to see them twice in the '80's.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 1, 2008)

fear of the dark - iron maiden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2008)

Metallica - Fixxxer


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 1, 2008)

Forget to Remember - Mudvayne


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

baggy trousers - madness

Maiden in 5 days for me 

My first concert was G3. Quite away to start things off with a bang.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 1, 2008)

Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 1, 2008)

I Stay Away - Alice in Chains


----------



## F-14 (Feb 2, 2008)

Me aginst the Music (Rishi Rich Remix)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2008)

Foo Fighters - Long Road to Ruin


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 2, 2008)

X - Steelborne


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2008)

AC/DC - Overdose


----------



## Udet (Feb 2, 2008)

Seeing/Listening this...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZmPD6-vNVY_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2008)

Udet said:


> Seeing/Listening this...
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZmPD6-vNVY_




Good song Udet. They put on a great concert as well.

Metallica - The Thing that Should Not Be.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 3, 2008)

Live and Let Die - Paul McCartney and Wings


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2008)

Dazed and confused - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2008)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Heinz (Feb 3, 2008)

Moonshadow - Cat Stevens


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2008)

Edwin Starr - War


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

The Clairvoyant - Iron Maiden


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 6, 2008)

Ventura Highway - America


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2008)

Metallica - Fixxxer


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2008)

Kraftwerk - Autobahn


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 7, 2008)

Hilf Mir - Rammstein


----------



## Panzerfaust (Feb 7, 2008)

Venga boys - bom bom bom


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 7, 2008)

Alliance - Nothing else I can do.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 8, 2008)

The Nomad - Iron Maiden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2008)

Van Halen - Jump


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2008)

Shinedown - In Memory


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2008)

Kiss - I was made for loving you


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Whatever - GODSMACK


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2008)

Trivium - Becoming the Dragon


----------



## Heinz (Feb 10, 2008)

deja Vu - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2008)

Metallica - Blitzkreig


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 13, 2008)

Runnin Wild 
Airborne


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2008)

Audioslave - Set it Off


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)

Rip it up- Jet


----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2008)

I wish I had an angel - Nightwish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2008)

Opeth - Soldier of Fortune


----------



## plan_D (Feb 15, 2008)

Soulcrusher - Operator

Operator are an awesome [new] band!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2008)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 16, 2008)

Castles Made of Sand - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 17, 2008)

love aint no stranger - whitesnake


----------



## plan_D (Feb 17, 2008)

Nothing to Lose - Operator


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2008)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 17, 2008)

Rush - We Hold On


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you dead yet - Children of Bodom


----------



## Panzerfaust (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a believer - The monkees


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

For Whom the Bell tolls - Metallica ( live durban )


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2008)

Rush - A Passage to Bangkok


----------



## Arneken (Feb 19, 2008)

Live - The dolphins cry


----------



## Heinz (Feb 20, 2008)

Mouth for war - pantera


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 20, 2008)

School's out-Alice Cooper


----------



## Arneken (Feb 20, 2008)

Arctit Monkeys - favourite worst nightmare (album)


----------



## Heinz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hypnotize - SOAD


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 22, 2008)

Eye of the Beholder - Metallica


----------



## eddie_brunette (Feb 22, 2008)

Bastards of a lying breed - Amon Amarth


----------



## insomnia (Feb 22, 2008)

CCR - Graveyard Train


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

My lecturer !


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

The Pilgrim - Iron Maiden


Sounds riveting Plan D !


----------



## plan_D (Feb 22, 2008)

it was !!! So much so I decided to fall asleep. He was talking about EICAS and ECAM to the class AGAIN for the third time because some of the inferior intellects don't get it - what's NOT to get !?! And ...well I've done the assignment...so what the hell am I supposed to do, eh!?! TELL ME!

I've listening to : 

Ain't Enough - Army of Anyone


----------



## Arneken (Feb 22, 2008)

From Autumn to ashes In fact for the moment the whole playlist I've got off tonight consist off songs from bands on my sig.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 22, 2008)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 23, 2008)

The Wind Cried Mary - The Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Henk (Feb 23, 2008)

POD - Youth of the nation


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 23, 2008)

Master Exploder - Tenacious D


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

The Apparition - Iron Maiden


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 24, 2008)

Breadfan - Metallica


----------



## Heinz (Feb 24, 2008)

black finger nails red wine - eskimo joe.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2008)

Stereophonics - The Bartender and the Thief


----------



## snafud1 (Feb 24, 2008)

Listening to KNAC.com. Whatever they're playing, I'm listening.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 24, 2008)

The Four Horsemen - Metallica


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 24, 2008)

du hust, sonne and feuer frie or just anything Rammstein


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 24, 2008)

Rammstein is the single greatest band. Ever.
Rock on Scooter!

Hilf Mir - Rammstein


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

atwa - SOAD


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah i agree Desert Fox have you seen the video clip for Benzin 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNyzF24NmaM_ i reckon its a good video some with Sonne


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice clip! My fave is definitely Ich Will

One of These Nights - The Eagles


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah got to agree with you there

dragon force - through the fire and flames


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

until it sleeps - metallica


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2008)

Metallica - ...And Justice For All


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 25, 2008)

Soundgarden - Let Me Drown


----------



## Heinz (Feb 25, 2008)

old school hollywood - SOAD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

radio nowhere - bruce springsteen


----------



## A4K (Feb 26, 2008)

Got Andrea Corr's solo album the other day ('10 feet high'). Some good songs, but the Corrs as a group are much better.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 26, 2008)

Fear of the dark - Iron Maiden


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 27, 2008)

rainmaker - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

2X4 - Metallica


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Jungle - Guns N Roses


----------



## Heinz (Feb 27, 2008)

tentative - SOAD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 28, 2008)

wildest dreams - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

I hate everything about you - three days grace


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2008)

Metallica - Orion


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 28, 2008)

Damage, Inc. - Metallica


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

Blitzkrieg - metallica


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 28, 2008)

Spiral Architect - Black Sabbath


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 29, 2008)

different world - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Feb 29, 2008)

great song^

Cure - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 29, 2008)

Metallica - One (Live - S&M)


----------



## Heinz (Feb 29, 2008)

dancing on your grave - Motorhead


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 4, 2008)

rainmaker - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

Overrated - Three Days Grace


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 5, 2008)

Born to Raise Hell - Motorhead


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

the unforgiven II - Metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

stone cold crazy - metallica


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 6, 2008)

Paschendale - Iron Maiden


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

roulette - SOAD


----------



## Aussie1001 (Mar 6, 2008)

Rip it up- Jet


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 6, 2008)

Deep Purple - Black Magic Woman


----------



## Arneken (Mar 6, 2008)

Kings of Leon - On Call


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

Animal I have become - Three days Grace


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 6, 2008)

Machine Gun - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Heinz (Mar 6, 2008)

Wake up - Three Days Grace


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2008)

Deep Purple - Too Much Is Not Enough


----------



## Heinz (Mar 7, 2008)

A.D.D- SOAD


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 7, 2008)

One - Metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 8, 2008)

evil woman - Black sabbath


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Streamline - SOAD


----------



## Panzerfaust (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh pretty woman - Roy Orbison


----------



## Marcel (Mar 9, 2008)

Eye of the beholder - Metallica. Had to listen to the album again after little discussion with Adler


----------



## Heinz (Mar 9, 2008)

Highway song - SOAD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 10, 2008)

same old situation - motley crue


----------



## Heinz (Mar 10, 2008)

ego brain - SOAD


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2008)

Tool - Third Eye


----------



## Heinz (Mar 10, 2008)

A.D.D - SOAD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 12, 2008)

panama - van halen


----------



## Heinz (Mar 12, 2008)

The Fallen Angel - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2008)

Metallica - Sad But True (Live - Sh*t Binge and Purge)


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

SOAD - Roulette


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 13, 2008)

another brick in the wall - pink floyd


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice, Jason

The Thing That Should Not Be (S&M) - Metallica


----------



## Heinz (Mar 13, 2008)

Inner Vision - SOAD


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 14, 2008)

To Tame A Land - Iron Maiden


----------



## Heinz (Mar 14, 2008)

Hallowed by thy name - Iron maiden


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 14, 2008)

Deep Purple - Nobody's Home


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 16, 2008)

Desert Fox said:


> Nice, Jason
> 
> The Thing That Should Not Be (S&M) - Metallica



Thanks!

Money - Pink floyd


----------



## Heinz (Mar 16, 2008)

roulette - soad


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2008)

Default - Somewhere


----------



## Heinz (Mar 17, 2008)

ego brain - SOAD


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 17, 2008)

God of thunder - KISS


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 17, 2008)

Hot for Teacher - Van Halen


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2008)

Muse - Bliss


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2008)

turn the page - metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 18, 2008)

crazy train - ozzy osbourne


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2008)

streamline - SOAD


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 18, 2008)

Paradise City - Guns N Roses


----------



## Panzerfaust (Mar 18, 2008)

Flathead - The fratellis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2008)

Black Stone Cherry - Lonely Train


----------



## Heinz (Mar 18, 2008)

streamline - SOAD


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 19, 2008)

Any way you want it- Journey


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 19, 2008)

Nightwish - Amaranth


----------



## cougar32d (Mar 19, 2008)

brother cane-and fools shine on


----------



## Heinz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fuel - Metallica ( live durban 2006 )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2008)

Opeth - Soldier of Fortune


----------



## Heinz (Mar 20, 2008)

Wherever I may roam - Metallica ( live Durban 2006 )


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 23, 2008)

comin down - the angels


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 24, 2008)

Sister Golden Hair - America


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 24, 2008)

KD Lang- Only Love


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 25, 2008)

comfortably numb - pink floyd


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 29, 2008)

AC/DC - Overdose


----------



## Desert Fox (Mar 30, 2008)

Dirty Little Thing - Velvet Revolver


----------



## Heinz (Mar 30, 2008)

Satan's Doll - Chet Atkins


----------



## JimmywiT (Apr 2, 2008)

Walton - Spitfire prelude and fugue

listen to while looking at the union flag and pctures of spitfires. Patriotic bliss


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 2, 2008)

Shane Sellers- Matthew,Mark, Luke and Earnhardt


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

Sad But True - Metallica live


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 3, 2008)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters (Live - S&M)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 4, 2008)

rockstar - nickleback


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2008)

Aces of spades - Motorhead


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2008)

Tangerine Dream - Exit.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 4, 2008)

A tape of my own performance with my band in September, last year. I just got this recording today.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 4, 2008)

Very Cool Marcel! 


tailgunner - Iron Maiden


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 4, 2008)

Bridge Of Sighs (Remastered) - Robin Trower


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 5, 2008)

money - pink floyd


----------



## Heinz (Apr 5, 2008)

For the greater good of god - Iron maiden


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2008)

Mark Knopfler - Sailing to Philadelphia


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 5, 2008)

Shinedown - Lost in the Crowd (Live)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 5, 2008)

long road to ruin - foo fighters


----------



## Heinz (Apr 6, 2008)

turn the page - metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 7, 2008)

freebird - lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2008)

Kraftwerk - The man machine


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 8, 2008)

not going away - ozzy osbourne


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 8, 2008)

The Sword - Winter Wolves


----------



## smg (Apr 8, 2008)

tnt-ac/dc


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2008)

Kraftwerk - Autobahn.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 8, 2008)

Tool - The Patient


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 9, 2008)

come what(ever)may - stone sour


----------



## Heinz (Apr 9, 2008)

diddle-Y-A-Doo-Dat - Joe Satriani


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2008)

Metallica - Carpe Diem Baby


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 11, 2008)

explosions in the sky- The Birth and Death of the day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2008)

Alter Bridge - Ties that Bind


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 11, 2008)

emily saxe-walk on by


----------



## Heinz (Apr 11, 2008)

Our House - Madness


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 11, 2008)

Rapalje- Glencoe


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 12, 2008)

Revelations - Iron Maiden


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 12, 2008)

not going away - ozzy osbourne


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome to my Nightmare - Alice Cooper


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2008)

burnin' down the mountain - Steve Vai


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 13, 2008)

the extremist - joe satriani


----------



## Heinz (Apr 13, 2008)

mad world - gary jules


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 14, 2008)

mission from 'arry - steve harris, nicko mcbrain and bruce dickinson.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

track 14 - Greenday


----------



## rochie (Apr 14, 2008)

rolling stones hot rocks


----------



## Heinz (Apr 14, 2008)

Give me Novacaine - Green Day


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 15, 2008)

too fast for love - motley crue


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

warriors of the world - manowar


----------



## rochie (Apr 15, 2008)

new order, substance


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2008)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 16, 2008)

not going away - ozzy osbourne


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 16, 2008)

Chris Ledoux-Sweet Wyoming Home


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2008)

Linkin Park - Lying From You


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nickleback-Animals


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 17, 2008)

what a coincidence cota!

animals - nickleback


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

mad world - gary jules


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2008)

Iron Maiden - Where Eagles Dare


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

Living Dead Beat - Children of Bodom


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 17, 2008)

Funny how that works sometimes!

Why didn't you call me? - Macy Gray


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2008)

Shinedown - Fly From Inside


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 18, 2008)

No More Hotdogs-Hasil Adkins


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2008)

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End - soundtrack


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 18, 2008)

The Limit to your Love- Fiest


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 19, 2008)

Robin Trower - Bridge Of Sighs (1974)


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 19, 2008)

One of These Nights - The Eagles


----------



## Heinz (Apr 19, 2008)

smells like teen spirit - Nirvana


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 19, 2008)

Stereophonics - Dakota


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 19, 2008)

Beautiful-Creed


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 19, 2008)

God Only Knows - The Beach Boys


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 19, 2008)

Will Ackerman- Lions in the Sky


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 21, 2008)

Nighttrain - Guns N Roses


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 21, 2008)

come what ever may - stone sour


----------



## Heinz (Apr 21, 2008)

Odin - Manowar


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'll Tell Me Ma-'Tis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2008)

Metal Church - The Method To Your Madness


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 22, 2008)

Khe Sahn - Cold Chisel


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 22, 2008)

walk this way - aerosmith


----------



## Heinz (Apr 22, 2008)

One - Metallica ( live 2007 )


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 22, 2008)

Race amoung the ruins-Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Heinz (Apr 22, 2008)

Master of Puppets - Metallica (Live 2007)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 23, 2008)

too fast for love - motley crue


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 23, 2008)

Back in Black - AC/DC .


----------



## Heinz (Apr 23, 2008)

moonchild - iron maiden


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 23, 2008)

I've Got You Under My Skin - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 23, 2008)

Deep Purple - King of Drams


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Led Zepplin - Mothership .


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2008)

Soundgarden - 4th of July


----------



## Heinz (Apr 25, 2008)

Smells like teen spirit - Nirvana


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 25, 2008)

Mien Teil - Rammstein


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2008)

Metallica - Carpe Diem Baby


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 26, 2008)

too much, too young, too fast - airbourne


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2008)

Opeth - Soldier of Fortune


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2008)

AC/DC - School Day Bon Scott


----------



## Heinz (Apr 28, 2008)

harvester of sorrow - metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 28, 2008)

rainmaker - iron maiden


----------



## Desert Fox (Apr 28, 2008)

The Wind Cries Mary - Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 28, 2008)

Paranoid - Black Sabbath .
Just to annoy the boss


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2008)

Metallica - Shortest Straw


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2008)

Metallica - Devils Dance


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 29, 2008)

love aint no stranger - whitesnake


----------



## Panzerfaust (Apr 29, 2008)

due di picche - Gemboy


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2008)

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2008)

Trivium - The Rising


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ballbreaker - AC/DC


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 30, 2008)

One Step Beyond-Madness


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 30, 2008)

stand up for rock n roll - airbourne


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Apr 30, 2008)

Live evil - Iron Maiden


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 30, 2008)

Beck-E-Pro


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2008)

Soundgarden - Superunknown


----------



## Cota1992 (Apr 30, 2008)

stampede- Milk and Honey


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 1, 2008)

Delicate sound of thunder - Pink Floyd


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 1, 2008)

runnin wild - airbourne


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 1, 2008)

Schubert - String quintet in C major . 
makes a change .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 1, 2008)

free bird - lynrd skynrd


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2008)

Tool - Intension


----------



## Cota1992 (May 1, 2008)

Mary Ann Redmond-Cry Love


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 2, 2008)

london calling - the clash .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 2, 2008)

stand up for rock n roll - airbourne


----------



## Cota1992 (May 2, 2008)

Stampede-Bang our Glasses again


----------



## Juha (May 2, 2008)

Tyr - How far to Asgaard


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 2, 2008)

you've got another thing comin - judas priest


----------



## Desert Fox (May 3, 2008)

Two Minutes to Midnight (Live Helsinki) - Iron Maiden


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2008)

Chili's - Naked in the Rain


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 3, 2008)

too fast for love - motley crue


----------



## Heinz (May 3, 2008)

Williams Tale - Manowar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2008)

Metal Church - The Method of Your Madness


----------



## Heinz (May 4, 2008)

And Justice for all - metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 5, 2008)

pour some sugar on me - def leppard


----------



## Desert Fox (May 5, 2008)

National Acrobat - Black Sabbath


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2008)

Audioslave - What You Are


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2008)

David Bowie - Ashes to Ashes


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 6, 2008)

Bomber - Motorhead .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 6, 2008)

diamond in the rough - airbourne


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 6, 2008)

The Buzzcocks ( Best of )


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 6, 2008)

any nightwish or rammstein at the moment


----------



## Gnomey (May 6, 2008)

Deep Purple - Hush


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2008)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 7, 2008)

runnin wild - airbourne


----------



## Heinz (May 7, 2008)

Barbara - Blind Guardian ( Weirdest cover I've heard, fantastic though )


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2008)

Metallica - Some Kind of Monster


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 8, 2008)

Rainbow - rainbow rising .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 8, 2008)

saints of los angeles - motley crue

their newie


----------



## Heinz (May 8, 2008)

The Wizard - Blind Guardian


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2008)

Metallica - Hero of the Day


----------



## Juha (May 8, 2008)

Týr - Regin Smidur


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 9, 2008)

rockstar - nickleback


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 9, 2008)

E.L.O. Time .
In a mellow mood this AM .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 10, 2008)

saints of los angeles - motley crue


----------



## Juha (May 10, 2008)

Checkflight Gustav - Start-Up


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 11, 2008)

radio nowhere - bruce springsteen


----------



## starling (May 11, 2008)

there is a light,that never goes out.starling.


----------



## rochie (May 11, 2008)

the jam, snap


----------



## Heinz (May 11, 2008)

Mordred's Song - Blind Guardian


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 12, 2008)

paradise city - guns n roses


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2008)

AC/DC - Have a Drink On Me


----------



## Cota1992 (May 17, 2008)

Dropkick Murphys-Last letter Home


----------



## Heinz (May 18, 2008)

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who


----------



## Cota1992 (May 18, 2008)

Altan-I am awake


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 19, 2008)

Black Sabbath , Paranoid .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 19, 2008)

diamond in the rough - airbourne


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2008)

Warlock - All We Are

Doro will allways be one of the hottest women in Metal!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2008)

Metallica - Some Kind of Monster


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 20, 2008)

we're not gonna take it - twisted sister


----------



## rochie (May 20, 2008)

god save the queen, the sex pistols


----------



## Thorlifter (May 20, 2008)

Nightwish - Amaranth

God, I LOVE this band!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rochie (May 20, 2008)

oasis, supersonic really should get back in the kitchen !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 20, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Nightwish - Amaranth
> 
> God, I LOVE this band!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



18 more days and I will be seeing them in concert again! In fact 2 they are two bands before Metallica....8) 

Oh and right now:

Doro Pesch - Hoffnung

Right now I am going through a Warlock and Doro phase again. I busted out all my old tapes, records and even the CD's. Here is probably my favorite song from her:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGowTyUzND8_


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2008)

Metallica - Loverman


----------



## hurricanemk2 (May 21, 2008)

Metallica - kill'em all


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2008)

Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2008)

Doro Pesch - Hoffnung


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2008)

Metallica - Unforgiven II


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2008)

Queen - Dragon Attack


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2008)

Deep Purple - Highway Star


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2008)

Iced Earth - The Hunter


----------



## Hot Space (May 26, 2008)

Sparks - Dick Around 8)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 29, 2008)

blackjack - airbourne


----------



## Heinz (May 29, 2008)

Sign of the cross - Iron Maiden (live rock in rio 03 )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2008)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning (Live in Charzow Poland 28 May 2008)

7 more days!!!


----------



## Gnomey (May 29, 2008)

Lucky Bastard 

Deep Purple - Speed King


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

P.O.D - Alive.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (May 30, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Nightwish - Amaranth
> 
> God, I LOVE this band!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sweet man that is a couple of things we got in common RIGHT THERE, oh and "Somebody save me" by Krypteria


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

breaking the law - judas priest


----------



## Henk (May 30, 2008)

I stand alone - Godsmack


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child


----------



## Trebor (May 30, 2008)

Feuer Frei--Rammstein (KICKASS BAND)


----------



## Heinz (May 30, 2008)

The Legacy of Light - Iron Maiden


----------



## Screaming Eagle (May 30, 2008)

doa - foo fighters


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2008)

Deep Purple - Space Truckin'


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2008)

Metallica - The Four Horsemen (Live at Pinkpop Festival May 30, 2008)

Damn they sound ****ing great this time around!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 1, 2008)

AC/DC - Have a Drink on Me


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 2, 2008)

paradise city - guns n roses


----------



## Marcel (Jun 2, 2008)

Metallica, live at Pink Pop this weekend


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2008)

Metallica - Low Man's Lyric


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 3, 2008)

Pink Floyd - echo's


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 3, 2008)

rockstar - nickleback


----------



## hurricanemk2 (Jun 3, 2008)

AC/DC - Back in black


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2008)

Deep Purple - Stormbringer


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jun 3, 2008)

I just got into metallica, now i am listening to Enter Sandman, bloody good song....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 4, 2008)

well its about time 

i'm an ******* - dennis leary


----------



## Heinz (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunn 0))) Live in Melbourne


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 4, 2008)

electric eye - judas priest


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 4, 2008)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 5, 2008)

shipping steel - cold chisel


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 5, 2008)

Fort Minor - Remember the Name


----------



## Juha (Jun 6, 2008)

Ville Valo Natalia Avelon - Summer Wine. Now as youngster I liked Sinatra's Hazlewood's version but IMHO Ville's Natalia's version is even better, Ville somehow can play better the role of a drunk! And the video is amazing!

Juha


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 7, 2008)

love aint no stranger - whitesnake


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 7, 2008)

Default - They Way We Were


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 7, 2008)

cat scratch fever - pantera


----------



## Heinz (Jun 28, 2008)

Its Been A while - Staind


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 28, 2008)

living after midnight - judas priest


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2008)

slide away - Oasis


----------



## starling (Jun 29, 2008)

youre the one for me,fatty...the smiths.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello - Oasis


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 29, 2008)

walk - pantera


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Fear Of a black planet - Porcupine Tree


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 11, 2008)

behind blue eyes - the who


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 12, 2008)

A National Acrobat - Black Sabbath


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 14, 2008)

living after midnight - judas priest


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

Lie Lie Lie - Serj Tankian


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was made for loving you- KISS


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

The Rhumba Jumps - Glen Miller Band


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Razers Edge- AC/DC


----------



## Heinz (Jul 15, 2008)

The Importance of Being Idle - Oasis


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2008)

Nickelback - Someone that You're With


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 16, 2008)

rockstar - nickleback


----------



## rochie (Jul 16, 2008)

rock steady areatha franklin


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 16, 2008)

tainted love - marilyn manson


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 16, 2008)

Metallica - Ride the Lightning (live from Rock im Park 2008)


----------



## JugBR (Jul 16, 2008)

ramones - pinhead


----------



## Erich (Jul 16, 2008)

Steve Vai - Alive in an Ultra World CD


----------



## Heinz (Jul 17, 2008)

Steve Vai is fantastic!

Airbag - Radiohead


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 17, 2008)

united - judas priest


----------



## Heinz (Aug 4, 2008)

Mosquito song - QOTSA


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 4, 2008)

whole lotta love - led zeppelin


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 4, 2008)

Modern Love-Last Town Chorus


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2008)

Shinedown - Beyond the Sun


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 5, 2008)

trampled under foot - led zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2008)

Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 5, 2008)

kashmir - led zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2008)

Audioslave - Light my Way


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 6, 2008)

rock n roll - led zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2008)

Nickelback - If Everyone Cared


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 6, 2008)

The Heretic Hammer - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2008)

Shinedown - Devour


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Enter Sandman- Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 6, 2008)

8)

Shinedown - Breaking Inside


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2008)

jailbreak - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Once


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2008)

Leaves Eyes - Legend Land.


----------



## JugBR (Aug 7, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfL9R2Wrhck_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LoYM5OWIqI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We8P_Ww27hY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5au1mapA2I_


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2008)

Deep Purple - Hey Joe


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 7, 2008)

houses of the holy - led zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2008)

Velvet Revolver - She Mine


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 9, 2008)

fuel - metallica


----------



## Desert Fox (Aug 9, 2008)

A Cross For Cain - The Hellacopters


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nemo - Nightwish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2008)

Metallica - Cyanie (Live at Ozzfest 2008 )

Finally a new ****ing song and it is ****ing great!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 10, 2008)

nostradamus - Judas Priest

I am going to be seeing them live in september on the 10th!!!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 10, 2008)

Rain- Dragon


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

She's tough-Chris Ledoux


----------



## rochie (Aug 10, 2008)

some damn ravy davy gravy crap that one of the chefs has on the radio while i'm sat here waiting to see if the weather is gonna be ok for a BBQ at 8.30 tonight.............going to throw the stereo in the fryer in a minute


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 10, 2008)

After the Hangover-Candye Kane


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 10, 2008)

Iron Maiden - Deja Vu


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2008)

Sevendust - Licking Cream


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpWXWoO9wWI_

Tell me that is not an awesome song...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 11, 2008)

you got another thing comin' - Judas Priest


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 11, 2008)

thats an awersome song SE.
Thats my scene - Hoondo Gurus. great footy song.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2008)

American Football, Soccer or Aussie Rules Football? 

SOAD - Shimmy


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks aussie, I am also going down t brisbane to see them perform in about a months time

the unforgiven II - metallica


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 12, 2008)

P J Harvey - Meet Ze Monsta.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 12, 2008)

too bad - nickleback


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 12, 2008)

Seven Ends - Engel
somebody look up "Angels by Xe-None" on you tube and tell me if ya like it
and can someone tell me where i can find Nemo by nightwish but with Annette singing instead of tarja i no its happened but i cant find a video clip or anything


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 13, 2008)

panama - van halen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2008)

Metallica Live at Ozzfest 2008! I just got the whole show and they sound ****ing great!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2008)

SOAD - Shimmy


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 14, 2008)

behind blue eyes - the who


----------



## Heinz (Aug 18, 2008)

Dizzy Strings - Chet Atkins


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2008)

Metallica - Bleeding Me (Live - S&M)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 18, 2008)

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 19, 2008)

wildest dreams - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Aug 19, 2008)

Burn the witch - QOTSA


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 19, 2008)

vertigo (live) - U2


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2008)

Deep Purple - High Ball Shooter


----------



## Heinz (Aug 19, 2008)

Scene Six: Home - Dream Theater


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2008)

Great one, Heinz! 

I'm listening to Genesis- Jesus He Knows Me


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 20, 2008)

all summer long - kid rock


----------



## JugBR (Aug 20, 2008)

once a day, a wise man said to me:

musical taste is like butt

you have yours i have mine




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDfvXrMnJu0_

enjoy !


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 20, 2008)

same old situation - motley crue


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

Schism - Tool


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 20, 2008)

the extremist - Joe satriani


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

Great song mofo!


Disposition - T00L


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 20, 2008)

knew you'd like it

one - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

I stand alone - Godsmack


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 20, 2008)

too fast for love - motley crue


----------



## Heinz (Aug 20, 2008)

Fitter happier - Radiohead


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2008)

Rush - Double Agent


----------



## JugBR (Aug 20, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V92OBNsQgxU_

*GOOD MORNING !!!*


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2008)

Rod Steward - Young Turks


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Marker in the Sand


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 21, 2008)

won't get fooled again - the who


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2008)

Soundgarden - Bleed Together


----------



## Cota1992 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ron Korb-Stefan's Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2008)

*Metallica - The Day That Never Comes*

New single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am diggin it! It is supposed to be one of the slower and melodic songs on the album. I think it sounds great! In the beginning it is rather soft and melodic, and then it picks up toward the end.

Metallica.com


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> *Metallica - The Day That Never Comes*
> 
> New single!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah I have listened too it just now (for the second time) and I really like it and it grows on me each time I listen too it. Looking forward to the other songs on the album as well if this is anything like what is too come.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 21, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah I have listened too it just now (for the second time) and I really like it and it grows on me each time I listen too it. Looking forward to the other songs on the album as well if this is anything like what is too come.



I think the others will be more heavy and faster. They already said that this is the ballad on the album.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah it is very ballad like but still I like it.. Looking forward to the heavier songs as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Yeah it is very ballad like but still I like it.. Looking forward to the heavier songs as well.



Oh I love it! It is a great song and I think an instant classic!

Right now I am listening to:

Metallica - The Day That Never Comes

Yeah I know, it is still on repeat.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Oh I love it! It is a great song and I think an instant classic!
> 
> Right now I am listening to:
> 
> ...



Your not the only one who still has it on repeat


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2008)

Metallica - The Day That Never Comes

Yeah it is still playing...


----------



## Heinz (Aug 23, 2008)

Fear of a Blank planet - porcupine tree

* as for metallica it has a strong start, from 4;30 onwards it has some moments but the arrangement is buggin me. anyway I'll keep listening.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 24, 2008)

unholy - KISS


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my god - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 26, 2008)

no prayer for the dying - iron maiden


----------



## Heinz (Aug 26, 2008)

My Apocalypse - Metallica

* great track, Slayerish which is cool.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 26, 2008)

Life -Dope

only started listening to them about 3 days ago

first song I heard was on that Die Mother****** Die video

Anyone here listen to A7X?


----------



## Heinz (Aug 26, 2008)

Retirement - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2008)

Nirvana - Lake of Fire


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 26, 2008)

Metallica - My Apocalypse

So far everything sounds great that they have shown us! I have great hope for this album!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 26, 2008)

Metallica - My Apocalypse 



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> So far everything sounds great that they have shown us! I have great hope for this album!



Yeah it really does, each new item/teaser from the album is just heightening the anticipation of it.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 27, 2008)

2 minutes to midnight - iron maiden


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 27, 2008)

Body Language - queen


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2008)

Metallica - Enter Sandman (Live - S&M)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 27, 2008)

Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

Learnt My Lesson well - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

unforgiven II - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

The Angry Mob - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

fuel - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Heat Dies Down - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

turn the page - metallica

Yes I am in a metallica mood tonight


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Always a good thing that!

Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

king nothing - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

boxing champ - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

hero of the day - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Aug 28, 2008)

Heat Dies Down - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 28, 2008)

something different

behind blue eyes - the who


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 28, 2008)

Waking the fallen -Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Aug 28, 2008)

Dropkick Murphys- I'm Shipping Up to Boston.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Try Your Best - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2008)

Guns n' Roses - Sweet Child of Mine


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

pour some sugar on me - def leppard


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2008)

Rush - Finding My Way


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Try Your Best - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2008)

Deep Purple - Almost Human


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2008)

Metallica - The Day That Never Comes


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

Elton John-Saturday Night's alright for fighting


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

every rose has it thorn - poison


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Loves Not a Competition - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 29, 2008)

someday - nickleback


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Outside - Staind


----------



## Pong (Aug 30, 2008)

Bicycle Race-Queen


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

My Kind of Guy - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2008)

Vixen - Love Is A Killer


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

Try Your Best - Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2008)

AC/DC - Jailbreak (Live)


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 30, 2008)

Deep Purple - Ted the Mechanic Live 2005


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2008)

Billy Joel-Miami 2017


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2008)

Fade to black (live Durban 2006) - Metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Aug 31, 2008)

pour some sugar on me - def leppard


----------



## Heinz (Aug 31, 2008)

Bleeding Me - Metallica


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2008)

Don Mclean-AMerican pie
ACDC- Highway to hell


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2008)

SOAD - Forest


----------



## Pong (Sep 1, 2008)

Optimistic Fool - Pooh Sticks


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 1, 2008)

feeling way too damn good - nickleback


----------



## <simon> (Sep 1, 2008)

Numb- Linkin Park

Oop no hang on... Now Elavation by U2


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 1, 2008)

paradise city - guns n roses


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2008)

Deep Purple - Space Truckin' (Live Tokyo 1972)


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 1, 2008)

sin city - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2008)

Shinedown - Cyanide Sweet Tooth Suicide


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 1, 2008)

Crazy Train-Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2008)

AC/DC - Can't Stop Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

Elton john Crocodile rock


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 3, 2008)

someday - nickleback


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2008)

Metallica - I Disappear


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

breaking the law - judas priest


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2008)

Pearl Jam - Severed Hand


----------



## rochie (Sep 5, 2008)

the orb, little fluffy clouds


----------



## mkloby (Sep 5, 2008)

Carrie Underwood - Just a Dream


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 6, 2008)

Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet


----------



## Heinz (Sep 6, 2008)

Outside - Staind


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2008)

Snow Patrol - Whatever's Left


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 6, 2008)

The Doors - People Are Strange


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 7, 2008)

ram it down - judas priest


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2008)

Earth - final conflict - the soundtrack.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 7, 2008)

Cure - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2008)

Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## JugBR (Sep 7, 2008)

mr t rapper


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_rBidCkJxo_


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 8, 2008)

The Beatles - And I Love Her


----------



## Heinz (Sep 8, 2008)

mama said - metallica


----------



## Desert Fox (Sep 8, 2008)

The Immigrant Song - Led Zeppelin


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 8, 2008)

houses of the holy - led zeppelin


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2008)

Nirvana - Sliver


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 8, 2008)

The Beach Boys - Kokomo


----------



## Heinz (Sep 8, 2008)

Aint my bitch - metallica


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 9, 2008)

behind blue eyes - the who

****in awesome song


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2008)

Metallica - Cyanide


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 10, 2008)

Gerry and the Pacemakers - Youv'e Got What I Like


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

Deep Purple - Rapture of the Deep


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Elton john- I guess That's why they call it the Blues
Aerosmith- Walk this way, and Dude looks like a lady
Billy Joel- Movin' out, You May be Right, and Big shot


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2008)

SOAD - Tentative


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 11, 2008)

saints of los angeles - motley crue


----------



## Heinz (Sep 12, 2008)

Right In Two - Tool


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 12, 2008)

motorbreath - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Sep 12, 2008)

The End of The Line - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Metallica - Unforgiven III


----------



## Heinz (Sep 12, 2008)

All Nightmare long - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2008)

Metallica - Suicide Redemption

Listening to the copy I got of the net last week, ordered the mp3's from Mission: Metallica this afternoon just waiting for the download details...


----------



## JugBR (Sep 12, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSTHMxBttlU_


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 12, 2008)

Take me home tonight, Two Tickets to Paradise....Eddie Money


----------



## Desert Fox (Sep 12, 2008)

That Was Just Your Life - Metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2008)

Listened to the whole of Death Magnetic today (again) as well as the new Shinedown album. Currently it is BBC Proms in the Park (its on TV).


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 13, 2008)

Rocket Man Elton john


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 13, 2008)

The Doors - Break On Through


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 14, 2008)

Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 15, 2008)

nostradamus - judas priest


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2008)

Metallica - The Judas Kiss


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 15, 2008)

Carpenters - Goodbye To Love


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 16, 2008)

the unforgiven III - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2008)

BBC Radio 1 Metallica Night - Listen Again


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 16, 2008)

Barry Manilow - Somewhere in the Night


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2008)

Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2008)

Metallica - The Day That Never Comes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2008)

Metallica - The Unforgiven III


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2008)

Metallica - All Nightmare Long

What's your favourite song of the album Chris?


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't You Evah- Spoon


----------



## Heinz (Sep 16, 2008)

Jambi - Tool


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 17, 2008)

Carpenters - Those Good Old Dreams


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 17, 2008)

the judas kiss - metallica


----------



## Heinz (Sep 17, 2008)

The Pot - Tool


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 17, 2008)

5:15 - the who


----------



## Heinz (Sep 17, 2008)

10,000days (Wings, Pt. 2) - Tool


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 17, 2008)

you better, you bet - the who


----------



## Heinz (Sep 17, 2008)

Roseta Stoned - T00L


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 17, 2008)

squeeze box - the who


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm Broken -Pantera


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 17, 2008)

The Beatles - Girl


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 17, 2008)

Saturday night alright for fighting -Elton john
Movin out, Miami 2017- Billy Joel


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2008)

Rush - Carve Away the Stone


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 17, 2008)

My buddy has me listening to a bunch of Euro rock bands. Nightwish, Within Temptation, Leaves' Eyes, Elis, and many more.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 17, 2008)

nice list man 

Jambi - Tool


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2008)

Metallica - Suicide Redemption


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 17, 2008)

The Beatles - Come Together


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2008)

Metallica - The Day That Never Comes


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 18, 2008)

ram it down - judas priest


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2008)

Metallica - Cyanide


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 19, 2008)

Simon Garfunkel - Leaves That Are Green
Seems like everyone is listening to Metallica... I've never even heard of them!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 21, 2008)

on with the show - motley crue


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 21, 2008)

The Mamas The Papas - California Dreamin'


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2008)

SOAD - Revenga


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 22, 2008)

the day that never comes - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2008)

Shinedown - The Crow and the Butterfly


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 22, 2008)

Avenged Sevenfold -I won't see you tonight part 2


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 23, 2008)

John Lennon - Imagine


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2008)

Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 24, 2008)

st anger - metallica


----------



## rochie (Sep 24, 2008)

little fluffy clouds - the orb


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 24, 2008)

let there be rock - AC/DC


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2008)

Metallica - My Apocalypse


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 24, 2008)

Manfred Mann - Mighty Quinn


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2008)

Shinedown - Breaking Inside


----------



## Flyboy2 (Sep 24, 2008)

Chelsea Dagger- The Fratellis


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 24, 2008)

The Monkees - Valleri


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 25, 2008)

fuel - metallica


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 26, 2008)

Spring-Rammstein


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2008)

Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire


----------



## Wurger (Sep 26, 2008)

"Earth Final Conflict" - soundtrack.


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm Not Jesus - Apocalytica from Worlds Collide, and I'm not sure who the guest signer is, but excellent nonetheless.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing my headphones are stuffed!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2008)

Shinedown - Devour


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2008)

San Francisco 49ers vs. New Orleans Saints

Actually I am watching it...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Hurricane Season - Engel, its a cool song and the intro is killer


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 29, 2008)

the unforgiven II - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2008)

Shinedown - Call Me


----------



## Cota1992 (Sep 30, 2008)

The Chain- Samuel L Jackson (Black Snake Moan Soundtrack)


----------



## Catch22 (Sep 30, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Shinedown - Devour



Excellent taste Gnomey! Big fan of them myself.

Uptown Girl - Billy Joel, but only because it's on the radio, not because I want to.


----------



## Emon_Essex (Sep 30, 2008)

Elvis Presley - Good Luck Charm


----------



## Cota1992 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ghost Town Blues- Social Distortion


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 1, 2008)

Eifersucht - rammstein


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 1, 2008)

frantic - metallica


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 1, 2008)

Good tastes of music Guys!

Afterlife-A7X


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 1, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Good tastes of music Guys!
> 
> Afterlife-A7X



lol you talking about my music taste

psychosocial - slipknot


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 1, 2008)

thats not a bad song there scott,

the day that never comes - metallica


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 1, 2008)

> Originally posted by *ScOoTeR1992*
> lol you talking about my music taste



I didn't mean to offend ya if thats what I did?

Pantera -I'm broken


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 1, 2008)

paradise city - guns n roses


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 1, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> I didn't mean to offend ya if thats what I did?
> 
> Pantera -I'm broken



nah you didn't don't worry about it I was only joking, and thanks SE that's a good song as well I hear it every time I play Burnout Paradise

Cyanide - metallica


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2008)

Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 1, 2008)

Kamelot - The Human Stain


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 1, 2008)

John Lennon - (Just Like) Starting Over


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 2, 2008)

rock n roll train - AC/DC


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 2, 2008)

Through the fire and flames - Dragon force...dam i love the guitar solos in this song


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 2, 2008)

The Doors - Twentieth Century Fox


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2008)

Linkin' Park - Numb


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 2, 2008)

Air Supply - Now And Forever


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 2, 2008)

Unstable - Chaotica


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 2, 2008)

The Beach Boys - Surfer Girl


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 3, 2008)

Reise, Reise - Rammstein, i love this song cause they use an accordion in it


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2008)

Nightwish - End of All Hope


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 3, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Nightwish - End of All Hope



that is a dam good band

I wish i had an angel - Nightwish


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> that is a dam good band
> 
> I wish i had an angel - Nightwish



It is, and I will be seeing good old Tarja in December, when she performs at Doro's 25th Anniversary Concert.

Oh and right now:

Doro - Above the Ashes

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VmD5vZtQdo_


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

Black Label Society -Rust


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 5, 2008)

Tarja Turunen - Boy And The Ghost


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

the day that never comes - Metallica


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

Dam good song Screaming

right now

Dear God-A7X


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks mate!

psychosocial - slipknot


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 5, 2008)

Siren-Nightwish


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 5, 2008)

The Doors - The Crystal Ship


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 6, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> thanks mate!
> 
> psychosocial - slipknot



good song SE cant stop playing it

and oh Adios - Rammstein


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 6, 2008)

paradise city - guns n roses


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 6, 2008)

Sahara-Nightwish love the start!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 6, 2008)

************ of the year -motley crue


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 7, 2008)

Dean Martin - Marshmallow World


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 7, 2008)

squeezebox - the who


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 7, 2008)

Metallica -Sad but True


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 7, 2008)

with scott here, can't stop listening to this song!

psychosocial - slipknot


----------



## eddie_brunette (Oct 7, 2008)

at the momement.........







edd


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 7, 2008)

I wanna rock - twisted sister


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 7, 2008)

Screaming Eagle said:


> I wanna rock - twisted sister



man now that is a sweet song

and oh Ja Genau - Megaherz (I listen to a lot of German music!)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 7, 2008)

The poet and the Pendulum-Nightwish its all because of you Scott!!!Dam you !!lol


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2008)

Sum 41 - There's No Solution


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 7, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> The poet and the Pendulum-Nightwish its all because of you Scott!!!Dam you !!lol



  not my fault they have good music

The End of Heartache - Killswitch Engage


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 8, 2008)

2 minutes to midnight - iron maiden


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 8, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> not my fault they have good music
> 
> The End of Heartache - Killswitch Engage



Got that right

Metallica-The Unforgiven


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 8, 2008)

Kamelot - Ghost Opera

You can check out the video on Youtube


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 8, 2008)

lol depends on my mood and the random song that pops up for right now its Metallica-Enter Sandman


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 8, 2008)

Good to see ya listen to some decent music

Metallica-For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2008)

RATM - Wake Up


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 8, 2008)

The Beatles - Get Back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2008)

Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2008)

RATM - Down on the Street


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2008)

Testament - Souls of Black


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 8, 2008)

The Eagles - Take It To The Limit


----------



## Njaco (Oct 8, 2008)

Did some work inside the homestead and had a home mix of Jethro Tull cranked up!

Thank God he stole the handle.......


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 8, 2008)

The Monkees - Shades Of Gray


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Oct 8, 2008)

Angels - Xe-None...I think I might give some of you older types on here a little heart attack if you listen to some of the music I listen to


----------



## Emon_Essex (Oct 8, 2008)

The Kinks - Set Me Free


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 9, 2008)

Metallica -Sad but True 

Can't stop listening to it


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2008)

Deep Purple - Don't Let Go


----------

